# OK- Athena X Sparks



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

OK yesterday i started conditioning Athena and Sparks for breeding. Have and will be giving them frozen bloodworms every morning before school and after school. Realy hope/think it will work out this time. Some know from my last attempt post that i have been trying for more than a year to breed and that i also lost Patriot (or Riot for short) this last attempt.(i miss him lots) Anyways since then Ive gotten a new male Sparks and i am going to try Athena again.
Heres a pic of Sparks and then Athena when i got her in Nov.


----------



## Kitch3ntools (Jan 17, 2010)

your fish are beautiful. good luck! they will have stunning fry! i love Sparks color!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow both beautiful fish... can't wait to see the results! The coloring of the fry will so be so cool! Good luck!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're both beautiful!! Good luck!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

awww thanks  i hope the fry will be cool looking too


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Ok I couldn't wait another week so I'm putting them together now.(Athena in her hurricane globe of course). Athena was showing breeding bars today so i took it as it's time to breed lol. Plus as i said before i couldnt wait  So wen she showd those breeding bars i got excited. If Sparks doesn't make his bubble nest I'll just take them out and keep conditioning for another week


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I don't know if they should be put together if he doesn't have a bubblenest. Someone can correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Really? do you mean when he is in his own tank?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He should be building the nest in the tank you plan on breeding him in.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

O ok I ment if he doesnt make a bubble nest at all i wont let them loose together. Ill pull them out and condition them for another week.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

oh, ok.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Update: Sparks didnt make a bubble nest. So last night I switched him with Ares. Low and Behold Ares has made a very nice bubble nest .
Do you think I should let Athena out now?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

If she's ready, yes.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I'd have the pic of the bubble nest but my computer decided that it wasnt going to upload it. Ok im gonna let her go then. Hope it works this time ;D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope so, too! Good luck! Keep an eye on them.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

WOW lol ok I let Athena out around 11:30ish. I watch them for about 20 mins and they chase eachother around, the usual. So I leave for about 20-30 mins. I come to check on them (its around 12:25ish) AND HIS BUBBLE NEST HAS DOUBLED IN SIZE!! He's a fast bubble nester lol
(by the way its lil past midnight now...Im a night person lol)


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It sounds like he's ready if he built a larger nest. lol How is everything going now?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

WAHOO!!! They started spawning around 1:30 pm today . It's been an hour now and i still dont see any eggs falling from Athena yet. Should I be woried? idk but I'm very excited XD


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Never mind  I see him catching eggs now YAYYYY!!! XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!! Good news!!


----------



## truthequalslies (Jan 21, 2010)

woohoo!!!!i cant wait to see the fry! ^-^


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Me either!!XD ok I've seperated them and as far as i can see there is about 20-30 eggs in the nest.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yay!!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I can only see about 5 eggs now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is the male still in there? If so, he may have munched them all.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

yes he is still in there, i think i see a lil tail but im not sure. he seems to be taking care of the remaining eggs. I put some freez dried bloodworms in there to see if he would eat. He just looked at them and then went back to taking care of the eggs lol. I do understand that a first time spawner might not get it tottally right, so if it turns out he eats all the eggs for some reason ill try again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you get some fry out of thheis spawn but if not, like you said, you can try again.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Hope you get some fry!! Congrats!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

Thanks  he's just working away at trying to get a couple eggs to stick. It's soo cute lol he's being a good daddy right now.


----------



## FireKidomaru (Jan 24, 2010)

your fish are stunning


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

When the fry hatch, and display colors, take some pictures if you have time please! I can't wait to see how they look!


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I will if my computer will upload pics by then lol  (my computer decided a couple days ago that it wasnt going to upload pics so ill have to try again today)

Sad news: My male Sparks that I origanally was going to spawn with Athena died this smorning of unknown cause. I noticed that he didnt eat last night but didnt think anything of it. He didnt have any sign of illness or anything. Then when I went to feed him this morning he was gone :'(.

Great news: I HAVE BABIES!!!! Ares is being a good first time daddy  The babies are soooo cute. I'm sure there is more than 5 fry, maybe 10-15 I'm not sure though XD
Here is a pic of Ares when I first got him. (He was in one of those betta condos for a little bit till I could get him a tank.)


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

oh and the date is wrong on that picture. I got Ares in November last year of 09


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How many babies do you have?


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

i think i have 7-15 meybe...cant really tell bubbles from babies untill one falls out of the nest lol they are soo cute XD


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Awww, I bet they are.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I see only 3 or 4 babies on the floor of the tank and they are kind of moving around. Should I take Ares out now? If he sees one he still picks it up and trys to put in the nest but i dont think any is in the nest. idk


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

or should I just let those go and try spawning again in a couple of weeks?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

No, don't let them go. If they are free swimming, I'd take him out.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

I'm not sure if they are free swimming... just trying to swim for a few secs then laying on the bottom again.


----------



## rubyfire (Dec 10, 2009)

No more babies... I saw one this morning then when i got home from school there was no more. I kept Ares in there because if he found one he was still trying to take care of it. They also were still just laying on the bottom with every once in a while hopping up for a few secs trying to swim then sunk back to the floor again. 

Back to conditioning. But hey second time around for them should go smoother. And by smoother I mean more babies and hopefully I wont lose them all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry about your babies. Hopefully, things will work out next time.


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

what so he ate them?


----------



## dman (Feb 8, 2010)

do the babies die if you just allow them to fall off the nest?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've heard that they'll be ok if they fall to the floor of the tank but usually the male will pick them up and put them back in the nest.


----------



## FancyFins (Feb 3, 2010)

Things like this are why life isn't fair. I know you tried your best and lost them all. And I know of someone who doesn't do much at all for her fry and hers survive. I'm sure next time you will have much better luck


----------

